# "Pots off the reefs" bill on docket for Monday!



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

The bill (S-221) banning traps from NJ's State reefs is presently scheduled for discussion and a vote on the Senate floor this Monday 3/21/11. 

Now is the time to call your local Senator and ask him/her to vote in favor of S-221 on Monday!

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/legislativepub/calendar/031811.htm


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

District 1 
Senator JEFF VAN DREW - Democrat 
District Office: 
21 North Main St., Cape May Court House, NJ 08210 (609) 465-0700
1124 North High St., Millville, NJ 08332 (856) 765-0891
1028 East Landis Ave., Vineland, NJ 08360 (856) 696-7109
Additional Phone, Somers Point, NJ (609) 926-3779

District 2 
Senator JIM WHELAN - Democrat
District Office: 511 Tilton Rd., Northfield, NJ 08225 (609) 383-1388

District 3 
Senator STEPHEN M. SWEENEY - Democrat 
District Office: 
935 Kings Highway, Suite 400, West Deptford, NJ 08086 (856) 251-9801
14 East Commerce St., 3rd Floor, Bridgeton, NJ 08302 (856) 455-1011
199 East Broadway, 1st Floor, Suite G, Salem, NJ 08079 (856) 339-0808

District 4 
" Senator FRED H. MADDEN, JR. - Democrat 
District Office: 
129 Johnson Road, Suite 1, Turnersville, NJ 08012 (856) 232-6700
1031 Little Gloucester Rd., Suite 3, Blackwood, NJ 08012 (856) 401-3073

District 5 
Senator DONALD NORCROSS - Democrat 
District Office: 
Audubon Commons Shopping Center, 130 Blackhorse Pike, 1st Floor, Suite D-3, Audubon, NJ 08106 (856) 547-4800
Camden City Hall, 520 Market St., Suite 104, Camden, NJ 08102 (856) 541-1251
114 North Broad St., Woodbury, NJ 08096 (856) 853-2960

District 6 
Senator JAMES BEACH - Democrat
District Office: 
1309 Route 70 West, Cherry Hill, NJ 08002 (856) 429-1572

District 7 
Senator DIANE B. ALLEN - Republican
District Office: 
11 West Broad St., Burlington, NJ 08016 (609) 239-2800

District 8 
Senator DAWN MARIE ADDIEGO - Republican 
District Office: 
32A North Main St., Medford, NJ 08055 (609) 654-1498

District 9 
Senator CHRISTOPHER J. CONNORS - Republican
District Office: 
620 West Lacey Rd., Forked River, NJ 08731 (609) 693-6700

District 10 
Senator ANDREW R. CIESLA - Republican
District Office: 852 Highway 70, Brick, NJ 08724 (732) 840-9028

District 11 
Senator SEAN T. KEAN - Republican
District Office: 
1955 Highway 34, Bldg. 2A, Wall Township, NJ 07719 (732) 974-0400

District 12 
Senator JENNIFER BECK - Republican 
District Office: 
32 Monmouth St., 3rd Floor, Red Bank, NJ 07701 (732) 933-1591

District 13 
" Senator JOSEPH M. KYRILLOS, JR. - Republican
District Office: 
1715 Highway 35, Suite 303, Middletown, NJ 07748 (732) 671-3206

District 14 
Senator LINDA R. GREENSTEIN - Democrat
District Office: 
7 Centre Dr., Suite 2, Monroe, NJ 08831-1565 (609) 395-9911

District 15 
Senator SHIRLEY K. TURNER - Democrat 
District Office: 
1440 Pennington Rd., Trenton, NJ 08618 (609) 530-3277

District 16 
Senator CHRISTOPHER BATEMAN - Republican
District Office: 
36 East Main St., Somerville, NJ 08876 (908) 526-3600

District 17 
Senator BOB SMITH - Democrat 
District Office: 
216 Stelton Rd., Suite E-5, Piscataway, NJ 08854 (732) 752-0770

District 18 
Senator BARBARA BUONO - Democrat
District Office: 
Two Lincoln Highway, Suite 401, Edison, NJ 08820 (732) 205-1372

District 19 
Senator JOSEPH F. VITALE - Democrat
District Office: 
569 Rahway Ave., Woodbridge, NJ 07095 (732) 855-7441


District 20 
Senator RAYMOND J. LESNIAK - Democrat
District Office: 
985 Stuyvesant Ave., Union, NJ 07083 (908) 624-0880

District 21 
" Senator THOMAS H. KEAN, JR. - Republican 
District Office: 
425 North Ave. East, Suite C, Westfield, NJ 07090 (908) 232-3673
57 Union Place, Suite 310, Summit, NJ 07901 (908) 918-0414
251 North Ave. West, 2nd Floor, Westfield, NJ 07090 (908) 232-2073
District 22 
Senator NICHOLAS P. SCUTARI - Democrat
District Office: 
1514 E. Saint Georges Ave., 2nd Floor, Linden, NJ 07036 (908) 587-0404

District 23 
Senator MICHAEL J. DOHERTY - Republican
District Office: 
127 Belvidere Ave., 2nd Floor, Washington, NJ 07882 (908) 835-0552

District 24 
Senator STEVEN V. OROHO - Republican
District Office: 
115 Demarest Rd., Suite 2B, Sparta, NJ 07871 (973) 300-0200
227 Route 206, Bldg. 1, Suite 15, Flanders, NJ 07836 (973) 584-4670

District 25 
Senator ANTHONY R. BUCCO - Republican
District Office: 
75 Bloomfield Ave., Suite 302, 3rd Floor, Denville, NJ 07834 (973) 627-9700

District 26 
Senator JOSEPH PENNACCHIO - Republican
District Office: 
330 Changebridge Rd., Suite 102, Pine Brook, NJ 07058 (973) 227-4012

District 27 
Senator RICHARD J. CODEY - Democrat 
District Office: 
449 Mount Pleasant Ave., West Orange, NJ 07052 (973) 731-6770

District 28 
Senator RONALD L. RICE - Democrat 
District Office: 
1044 South Orange Ave., Newark, NJ 07106 (973) 371-5665

District 29 
Senator M. TERESA RUIZ - Democrat
District Office: 
166 Bloomfield Ave., Newark, NJ 07104 (973) 484-1000

District 30 
Senator ROBERT W. SINGER - Republican
District Office: 
2110 W. County Line Rd., Jackson, NJ 08527 (732) 901-0702

District 31 
Senator SANDRA B. CUNNINGHAM - Democrat
District Office: 
1738 Kennedy Blvd., Jersey City, NJ 07305 (201) 451-5100

District 32 
Senator NICHOLAS J. SACCO - Democrat 
District Office: 
9060 Palisade Ave., North Bergen, NJ 07047 (201) 295-0200


District 33 
Senator BRIAN P. STACK - Democrat
District Office: 
5801 Palisade Ave., West New York, NJ 07093 (201) 861-5091
301 45th St., 1st Floor, Union City, NJ 07087 (201) 558-7926

District 34 
Senator NIA H. GILL, ESQ. - Democrat
District Office: 
425 Bloomfield Avenue, 2nd Floor, Montclair, NJ 07042 (973) 509-0388

District 35 
Senator JOHN A. GIRGENTI - Democrat
District Office: 
507 Lafayette Avenue, Hawthorne, NJ 07506 (973) 427-1229

District 36 
Senator PAUL A. SARLO - Democrat
District Office: 
207 Hackensack St., 2nd Floor, Wood-Ridge, NJ 07075 (201) 804-8118

District 37 
Senator LORETTA WEINBERG - Democrat
District Office: 
545 Cedar Lane, Teaneck, NJ 07666 (201) 928-0100

District 38 
Senator ROBERT M. GORDON - Democrat
District Office: 
14-25 Plaza Rd., P.O. Box 398, Fair Lawn, NJ 07410 (201) 703-9779

District 39 
Senator GERALD CARDINALE - Republican
District Office: 
350 Madison Ave., Cresskill, NJ 07626 (201) 567-2324

District 40 
Senator KEVIN J. O'TOOLE - Republican 
District Office: 
155 Route 46 West, Suite 108, Wayne, NJ 07470 (973) 237-1360


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

S221 Prohibits the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs. 


Passed Senate 


3/21/2011 Passed by the Senate (31-4)


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Bill A1152 has yet to be heard in the NJ Assembly Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee. Assemblyman Albano, Chairman of the Committee, has yet to post it for discussion and vote. 

His contact information:

Assemblyman Nelson Albano
21 North Main Street Cape
May Court House, NJ 08210

Phone: 609-465-0700
Fax: 609-465-4578
Email: [email protected]


Also the Assembly Speaker needs to hear as well:

Assemblywoman Sheila Y. Oliver 
15-33 Halsted Street Suite 202
East Orange, NJ 07018

Phone: 973-395-1166
Fax: 973-395-1724
Email: [email protected]


----------

